
Make Code Reviews Great Again, Both as Authors and as Reviewers - joaomdmoura
http://joaomdmoura.com/articles/make-code-reviews-great-again
======
babygoat
When anyone wants to make something "Great Again", I honestly can't tell if
they want to make it as shitty as possible.

~~~
joaomdmoura
haha that's not the case I assure you that. But I understand where you're
coming from.

